

Game Closure releases open source HTML5 game dev kit - jacoblyles
http://www.gameclosure.com/blog/?p=177&s

======
jacoblyles
This is a company I worked with through their first 1.5 years. It's nice to
see some of that work open sourced! The video is particularly impressive.
Building games in the browser is just a better way of working, if you can get
away with it.

------
_Dude_
Looks cool but Moles is not a "...real, non-trivial game...". Would be
interested to see an RPG :).

